# Are pine cones safe?



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

A friend gave me several Pine cones to put in my rat cages for them to play with and chew on...I know pine shavings or toys made of pine can be bad for them...what about pine cones? I'm not putting them in the cages till I find out if they are safe or not, anybody know ???


----------



## Crasher (Jun 15, 2009)

I wouldn't put pine cones in, either. Although wild rats often will eat the nuts inside, I can't imagine it being worth the possible bugs, bacteria, and pesticides it could have come in contact with. Better safe then sorry.

I've heard of rats choking on too much peanut butter, so pine sap certainly wouldn't be good for them. Plus have you ever gotten that sap on your hands? It's extremely difficult to get off, so getting it in your mouth would be horrible.


----------



## holidayincambodia (Nov 10, 2009)

I dont know if you buy them at a craft stroe the are probably safe.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

They came from a ladys yard who is a friend of my Mom...she said they didn't have any pesticides on them but I think I'll play it safe and not use them...I'll go to the store and find a couple new toys today instead if I can ;D Thanks for the help and advice Guys.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would say any unprocessed pine would be bad, like pinecones...you just don't want to take the chance with the phenols and their toxicity.


----------



## holidayincambodia (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe just let them play with the pine cones durring free range, that way you can supervise.
If you dry them out, soak them for a day, and dry them out again they should be fine.
I let mine play with pinecones (though they were from the craft store) durring free range and they haven't posed any problems - they don't try and eat them or anything, the just toss and roll them around and climb on them and such.
I know that pine and cedar is unsafe, but if they aren't around them all the time, surround them and getting peed on, then I don't think it is bad for them.
If you feel uncomfortable letting them, though, then don't let them.
Stay within your comfort zone!


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah...I figured better safe than sorry so I threw them out. My Ratties are my Best friends I want to do what's best for them...Thanks holi


----------



## holidayincambodia (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, you should always go with your gut.
If they were found outside I would have probably thrown them away, too.


----------

